# Can't Identify Shower and Tub rough in valve stamped SHWR 7196 and TUB P-P USA



## jphalin (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the same markings on my shower valve. I know for certain that my shower assembly is from 1994 and is a Price Pfister Bedford Model. My valve is aligned the same as yours so I would assume that it is in the right way. From PP catalog it appears that they changed the components in 1997. I don't know if the valve body changed or just the guts after 1997 but I think if you reviewed the parts explosion on the link below, you would find your valve in one of the two drawings.

http://parts.bdhhi.com/modelsummary.aspx?catalog=PricePfister&parammodelnum=R89-976P


----------

